

YouTube Responds to UMG vs. Megaupload - Mithrandir
http://www.webpronews.com/exclusive-youtube-responds-to-umg-vs-megaupload-2011-12

======
bartl
So it's reinstated... I still would love the trial to go ahead, UMG should be
punished for their out of control behavior.

